# My New Bettie Page Bangs....Not so sure



## BeneBaby (Nov 2, 2007)

Hey Everyone in MUT land!! This should probably go in the hair forum, but I don't need advice...just sharing. I got my Bettie Bangs today!! I like em' but man are they hard to style. Turns out I have a bunch of cowlicks near my hairline that makes them stick out..ohh well. Check em out amyway.

The Real Bettie..






My Bettie Bangs...


----------



## Killah Kitty (Nov 2, 2007)

Yea right!! Those bangs look totally perfect on you, hotter on you than her!! I love them.


----------



## adrianavanessa (Nov 2, 2007)

They are cute, but they make you look much older.


----------



## Marisol (Nov 2, 2007)

You look fantastic Amanda!


----------



## macface (Nov 2, 2007)

love them


----------



## BeneBaby (Nov 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *adrianavanessa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif They are cute, but they make you look much older. Thats funny because everyone else thinks I look like a Baby with them???!!


----------



## adrianavanessa (Nov 2, 2007)

Don't get me wrong they look fantastic, and not a lot of women can pull it off. Maybe if we saw a different angle of the pics, further away.


----------



## Jessica (Nov 2, 2007)

meow....wtf???

Amanda you look gorgeous. I am totaly serious!! You are one hot mama and you look much younger actually. Killah Kitty is right, they look way hotter on you!!


----------



## BeneBaby (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks everyone...now it weren't for these damn cowlicks..I gotta train my bangs like I train my man!! Whip em into shape!


----------



## Jessica (Nov 2, 2007)

I can't even see the cowlicks. My nephew has them...he has a buzz cut and a little front flip going on so the cowlick helps it.

So whip that hair like you do your man...lol


----------



## BeneBaby (Nov 2, 2007)

Yeah..my stylist had to blowdry them flat for like 15 minutes. She showed me some techniques. When I have longer bangs the weight held the cowlick down. But since these are shorter I like like alfalfa! Can't wait to see what I look like when I wake up in the morning...Super Sexy I bet!! LMAO!!


----------



## Annia (Nov 2, 2007)

Peg Bundy!

Just, kidding.





You look cute. I really love the color and the thickness.


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 2, 2007)

they look great on you!

man I remember when I got my fringe far OUT I was tired of styling them by a month or two.. lol I ended just clipping them up





but I think it's worth the effort occassionally, because they do look good


----------



## Ricci (Nov 2, 2007)

I used to have bangs like that ,what I did to keep em straight is

wet them down ,put gel on the bangs comb straight down and then let dry.. after they are dry.. comb out carefully

I got sick of my bangs so i grew them out

But it looks great on you!


----------



## luxotika (Nov 2, 2007)

They are cute, but if they were longer, I'd like them better!


----------



## Blue_eyes (Nov 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thats funny because everyone else thinks I look like a Baby with them???!! lol, I have too and everybody is well says that I looks like baby and much much younger.Besides it's looks pretty on you.


----------



## Jessica (Nov 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yeah..my stylist had to blowdry them flat for like 15 minutes. She showed me some techniques. When I have longer bangs the weight held the cowlick down. But since these are shorter I like like alfalfa! Can't wait to see what I look like when I wake up in the morning...Super Sexy I bet!! LMAO!! Like Cameron Diaz in "something about mary"....rotflmao


----------



## hollyxann (Nov 2, 2007)

i think they look great on you!!


----------



## Manda (Nov 2, 2007)

Very cute Manders, you pull off the rockabilly looks well! Hehe, I can relate to the cowlick thing, I have a problem getting my bangs to stay to the side!


----------



## farris2 (Nov 2, 2007)

LOve it Manders! I used to have the Bettie bangs too,I got called Bettie and Zena alot


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 2, 2007)

i think they look great!


----------



## Ricci (Nov 2, 2007)

Try my suggestion Manders ,and make sure while its drying don't move much around and it don't take long to dry either so no worries


----------



## puncturedskirt (Nov 2, 2007)

Wow, They look good on you.


----------



## MamaRocks (Nov 2, 2007)

So cute! They will look super cute when you put your hair up in a high pony =)


----------



## BeneBaby (Nov 2, 2007)

Thank Ricci..I'll try that. I just worry that the gel will flake and I will look like I have dandruff...cowlicks and dandruff..hahah.


----------



## Ricci (Nov 2, 2007)

No it wont it shouldn't , that dint happen to me just don't put a huge amount in it


----------



## fawp (Nov 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks everyone...now it weren't for these damn cowlicks..I gotta train my bangs like I train my man!! Whip em into shape! Don't be silly...men are so much easier to manipulate than hair. Love the bangs. You're totally rocking the look.


----------



## BeneBaby (Nov 2, 2007)

Isn't that the truth Faith-Abigail!! If only we could take them to men stylists..someone to train them and make them behave!


----------



## fawp (Nov 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Isn't that the truth Faith-Abigail!! If only we could take them to men stylists..someone to train them and make them behave! ...and get them updated every few months to keep up with the lastest styles and looks. Nothing like a well-maintained man to keep you feeling fresh and sexy.


----------



## BeneBaby (Nov 2, 2007)

LMAO! Yes and trim them when they get straggly too, or maybe just cut them off and grow a new one!


----------



## fawp (Nov 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LMAO! Yes and trim them when they get straggly too, or maybe just cut them off and grow a new one! Let's not forget about temporarily trading in our current style for a quick fling with a sexy wig. Sometimes a girl just needs to play around with something new and different.


----------



## BeneBaby (Nov 2, 2007)

And some men need extensions too...wink wink.


----------



## fawp (Nov 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif And some men need extensions too...wink wink. Haha!!



Love it...


----------



## han (Nov 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Faith-Abigail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Don't be silly...men are so much easier to manipulate than hair. Love the bangs. You're totally rocking the look. lol^^ so truei think you look great amanda with the new bangs, you have gorgeous shiny hair.


----------



## Ricci (Nov 2, 2007)

I agree Han ,, hey Manders let me know if it worked well for you (my method)


----------



## monniej (Nov 2, 2007)

very cute! i like it!


----------



## BeneBaby (Nov 3, 2007)

So today I just combed them flat while they were wet and let them airdry. They came out perfectly! I think I did better than the stylist...LOL


----------



## Ricci (Nov 3, 2007)

Awsome u didnt even need gel!? thats how I did it .. works very well

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif So today I just combed them flat while they were wet and let them airdry. They came out perfectly! I think I did better than the stylist...LOL


----------



## Trisha. (Nov 3, 2007)

You look beautiful! They def. look good on you &amp; I don't see any cowlick.


----------



## Maja (Nov 3, 2007)

I think they look great on you! I had my 'Pulp Fiction' hair a decade ago (damn I'm getting old). I love bangs.


----------



## MACmaniac (Nov 3, 2007)

Super sexy! I love 'em!


----------



## cracka (Nov 5, 2007)

When I was younger my mom used to put scotch tape on my bangs at night to keep the cowlicks down


----------



## Jessica (Nov 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *cracka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif When I was younger my mom used to put scotch tape on my bangs at night to keep the cowlicks down LMAO...you poor thing. Hey whatever works


----------



## lummerz (Nov 5, 2007)

wow! Look'n good...although...perhaps it's just me..but you seem to be a bit more slightly goth than betty....it could be the angle that the pic was taken...but nevertheless, very nice!


----------



## Nicholyse (Nov 5, 2007)

It looks hot



I think you'll like them once you've styled them enough to get rid of the cowlick.


----------



## Bexy (Nov 5, 2007)

I think you look gorgeous. I also think they make you look younger and not older. I think bangs always make people look younger. Your hair is so beautiful and shiny.


----------



## KristieTX (Nov 6, 2007)

I love them, Amanda! I really like Bettie bangs but I can't wear them, my hair is way too thin. But I am into the pin-up girl look and express myself through my clothes that way.


----------



## BeneBaby (Nov 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *lummerz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif wow! Look'n good...although...perhaps it's just me..but you seem to be a bit more slightly goth than betty....it could be the angle that the pic was taken...but nevertheless, very nice! I am not Goth at all.


----------



## goddess13 (Nov 6, 2007)

They look perfect on you! They frame your face really well. You look gorgeous!


----------



## enyadoresme (Nov 6, 2007)

i have betty bangs too....its pretty simple to maintain....if you have a str8ner just spray some holding spray i use joico

and then curl the bang around the str8ner

it should hold...if you have cowlicks...use wax from the rootand brush through evenly and dap a tiny amount on the ends

go over it with the str8ner and it should hold...i might post my betty bangs tomorrow if i wake up on time lol

*edit: a good brand of wax is matrix...the vavoom collection! omg i think its d/ced but if you can get your hands on it its worth it


----------



## Beyonce Welch (Nov 6, 2007)

BeneBaby,

You look fabulous. *Love - Beyonce *


----------



## CellyCell (Nov 6, 2007)

Manders, you're a skank.

I want your hair type so much! My bangs look like caca all the time. Ughh.

Heart you.


----------



## CandyApple (Nov 6, 2007)

They look fab! I have bangs that short as well, and my hair is very curly. I blow dry them first with a flat brush, put a straightening balm on the bangs and then I flat iron them, it works best, and they are super straight in the morning still, and even when I get caught in the rain, they don't frizz, my flat iron is a miracle worker!


----------



## Nox (Nov 6, 2007)

Well, if anybody can pull of the Bettie Page bangs, it's you! Enjoy your new look!


----------



## KellyB (Nov 6, 2007)

Manders, I love them on you. Your hair is so beautiful and shiny. But honey, you'd look good with a sack on your head


----------



## Barbette (Nov 9, 2007)

Not so sure?

You better be sure



*mouth falls open*

Now that is drop dead luscious!!!

You look amazing BeneBaby


----------

